# Barista express vs duo temp pro



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys, just want to get an idea of how these two machine compare ignoring the fact one has a grinder. Does one pull a better shot than the other if the grounds put in are equal? Does one hold temp better or steam better? Does the ability to adjust temp on the barista express make a difference? Does the 3 way valve really help?

The reason I'm asking is I have a good flat burr grinder so don't care about the grinder. I've had a gaggia classic with pod mod in the past and don't want that hassle again plus I can get a barista express/duo temp Pro cheaper.

Thanks


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

duracell071 said:


> Hey guys, just want to get an idea of how these two machine compare ignoring the fact one has a grinder. Does one pull a better shot than the other if the grounds put in are equal? Does one hold temp better or steam better? Does the ability to adjust temp on the barista express make a difference? Does the 3 way valve really help?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is I have a good flat burr grinder so don't care about the grinder. I've had a gaggia classic with pod mod in the past and don't want that hassle again plus I can get a barista express/duo temp Pro cheaper.
> 
> Thanks


 I had the DTP and now the Barista pro.

Personally I wouldn't to not have the temp adjustment, i use it all the time. Light roast, whack it up, dark roast put it down. It makes a big difference to me. Depends what you are drinking though. If you drink the same coffees then maybe not, if you like medium then maybe not.

Not sure if the 3 way valve helps, never really noticed that side.

Is it worth the extra, no. If you have a grinder i'd be more inclined to get the DTP. It was a significant step up from a gaggia classic for me in shot consistency etc.


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, I can understand why people still love the classic, it's like an old car thats built like a tank and only you know how to drive it properly, even if you add a pid. But I do feel like in terms of ease of use and consistency the sage machines have passed it. It does surprise me that gaggia etc still after all these years of the sage machines being out haven't upgraded their models to compete with it tho. Shame really as I'd love a bit more choice at this price range.

If the sage infuser was available here at a good price I'd get that but I can't find it used or refurbished unfortunately.


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

Went with the barista express in the end. Got a refurbished one from a Germany so won't be here for a while. Thought I could use the sage grinder for pour over and the compak I've got for the espresso.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

duracell071 said:


> Went with the barista express in the end. Got a refurbished one from a Germany so won't be here for a while. Thought I could use the sage grinder for pour over and the compak I've got for the espresso.


 I may be wrong but I think the grinder only does espresso grind. 
I tried using mine for french press and couldn't get it anywhere close to coarse enough


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

I believe you can adjust the cogs from the inside if nesessary, it's something I've done with other machines. Either way no big deal was just an idea.


----------



## Hall_lee (Apr 6, 2020)

duracell071 said:


> I believe you can adjust the cogs from the inside if nesessary, it's something I've done with other machines. Either way no big deal was just an idea.


 Hi. What did you go for in the end ?


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

Barista express but trying to get ahold of the seller as I want to cancel the order and change it to the dual boiler


----------



## Hall_lee (Apr 6, 2020)

duracell071 said:


> Barista express but trying to get ahold of the seller as I want to cancel the order and change it to the dual boiler


 Why is that?


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

Better control etc. Plus on demand and stronger steam, my partner loves hit chocolate which will help with that for sure. Unfortunately it had already been shipped though, so going to sell it when it arrives and get a sage dual boiler to replace it. I'll get my money back as I imported it, it's selling for more than I paid here


----------



## Hall_lee (Apr 6, 2020)

duracell071 said:


> Better control etc. Plus on demand and stronger steam, my partner loves hit chocolate which will help with that for sure. Unfortunately it had already been shipped though, so going to sell it when it arrives and get a sage dual boiler to replace it. I'll get my money back as I imported it, it's selling for more than I paid here


 Fair enough... sounds like a plan.

Originally what made you go for the express over the dtp ?


----------

